
Ask HN: Why does Edge Chromium use pkg installer instead of dmg? - tuananh
What does it install beside the app in `&#x2F;Applications`?
======
xzcvczx
extracting the pkg

MicrosoftEdgeBeta-84.0.522.11.pkg Office16_all_autoupdate.pkg

where MicrosoftEdgeBeta-84.0.522.11.pkg extracts to just .app, although there
are a couple of embedded .apps, used according to the names for rendering and
GPU

Office16_all_autoupdate.pkg seems to be the updater, however it seems that the
updater is optional and can be chosen to not install in the installer but
appears to default to install.

------
xzcvczx
if its anything like google chrome it installs an updater application that is
a royal pain to try and remove

